# How do you cook your Pomps?



## stinkeye (Mar 15, 2010)

Last year I caught some Pomps, sheepies, and some Whiting in the surf. I eat a lotof fresh fish from all over the place and was really looking forward to preparing some of the "world famous" Pompano. So I battered up each of the groups mentioned seperatley so we could do a "taste test" and I got to say, the Pomps deep fried came in dead last! (with our group of eight adults.) The sheeps were number one followed by the Whitings. Obviously deep frying in batter is not the way to go with these guys so question is, How do you like to prepare them????


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

all we do is cut the head,fins and clean,leave skin on, fillet to the bone, Tony Chachere'sfish fry to your seasoning prefrenceand pan fry, themeat between the bone is the best.

personally pompano is my favourite surf fish to eat, and we do red fish the same way, but we remove scales.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that time of year i guess...from the home page, towards the bottom, is a "recipes" section...everything from sheephead to shark to dip...look through there or jump to this thread...

mike

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic531794-17-1.aspx#bm531805


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Smoked is the way to go. Try this. 

Just scale and filet the Pomps. Leave the skin on and soak in the following brine for 30 minutes. 

4 cups water

1 cup kosher or sea salt (not regular salt)

1 cup Brown sugar

Add seasoning to preference with onion powder,garlic,pepper, etc...or just use a good "season all" like Mrs. Dash. 

Remove and let stand/dry for another 1/2 hr. Take a square peice of foil and lay the fish on 1 side and just fold over the other side across the filet kinda like a Taco shell ( don't wrap it and seal it up.) smoke at obout 225-250 for about 1.5 or 2 hrs.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing better than whole grilled Pompano with garlic, olive oil, oregano, and lemon!!!!!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Filet, skin on, scaled. 

Squeeze half lemon on each filet.

Cover generously with paprika,fresh cracked pepper, the lightly salt.

Grill (or bake)skin side down at about 375 for about 12 to 20 mintues depending on the thickness of the filet.

Squeeze another lemon slice over filet before serving.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano has a natural oily texture not conducive to frying (as you discovered).

Baking, broiling, smoking or grilling are the ways to go.

I prefer baking the filets (20-25 min @ 375 degrees) with skin side down on a slightly raised rack to allow air to circulate underneath. For me they have a great natural flavour and need only a minimum of oil and spices. I brush on some light olive oil (or melted butter) and add a dash of lemon pepper or Greek seasonings. HINT: IF the pompano has been frozen try sprinkling a little ground ginger on it to neutralize the 'fishiness'.


----------

